# Copperhead vs. Diamondback



## SELFBOW (Jul 18, 2014)

Decided to spend this am in the woods. Walked over 6 miles and it was rough w the heat. Sign isn't as good as it was weeks back, we need rain bad.

Seen a lot of critters along the way.


This doe I had at 25 yds. She was with a hen that saw me and took flight. If only the boar I had at 20 later on had given me 4 more steps my day would have been even better.



Ive been wanting to shoot a rattler w my Copperhead bow since making it and got my chance today. I used one of my Dirty Dozen arrows "Caution" to sever its head w a Bear razorhead. Kept the skin for another bow and some meat to cook later....



Critter #11 for 2014


----------



## robert carter (Jul 18, 2014)

Good day. good job spotting the doe and the snake first.RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 18, 2014)

That's a pretty Dback. You peel them down or cut down the belly and skin. A good day indeed. You wearing shorts?


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jul 18, 2014)

Cool stuff there. That snake rattle @ you or did you just happen to see it in your path ?


----------



## scott30415 (Jul 18, 2014)

Was going looking at my spots on Oliver Bridge tomorrow and do some stump shooting, the last pictures makes you keeps your eyes open.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 18, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> That's a pretty Dback. You peel them down or cut down the belly and skin. A good day indeed. You wearing shorts?


Down the belly w scissors and yes I had my shorts on. New boots a few weeks back....



charlie 2 arrow said:


> Cool stuff there. That snake rattle @ you or did you just happen to see it in your path ?


I was about to step over a log and he was on other side gave me a warning and turned towards me ready to strike. He wasn't happy w me invading his space....


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 18, 2014)

Awesome day in the woods. That diamond back is gorgeous, goons look great on a bow.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 18, 2014)

Good luck to all of you this weekend. Let's see some pork.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> Down the belly w scissors and yes I had my shorts on. New boots a few weeks back....
> 
> 
> I was about to step over a log and he was on other side gave me a warning and turned towards me ready to strike. He wasn't happy w me invading his space....





If you can`t walk around it, step up on it and look close before you step down. Always.

That was one of the very first lessons I was taught when I started goin` along with my Grandaddy in the swamp.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If you can`t walk around it, step up on it and look close before you step down. Always.
> 
> That was one of the very first lessons I was taught when I started goin` along with my Grandaddy in the swamp.



Same lesson here, except it was my Daddy.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 18, 2014)

That's gonna be a neat pair of bows when finished. I've never seen a diamondback in the woods; we've only got timber rattlers up this way. Very pretty snake that I'd love to see from about 10 feet away


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice rattler judging by the bow it appears to be at least 4 ft or a little longer. That could have made for a bad day in the woods if you are not paying close attention to what is within 4 feet of you. I only take one now if I have intentions for its use as you stated that you do so I applaud your desire, I just do not kill for the fact that it is there as I did when I was a lot younger. I guess the older we get that we gain knowledge that all life has a special meaning. You using the snakes skin for a bow and the rest for food is as it was originally intended to be done , not just killing for the sake of killing or bragging rights. I cannot wait to see your new bow with the skin on it and have some competition for "old copper head!!" Great day in the swamp even if you did not get a pig or a hog, that is why it is called hunting not killing , I call it therapy, an escape from the word of mankind and all of his superficial meanings of existence and identity.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 18, 2014)

Awesome pictures way to tell a story. Congrats on the snake and safe hunt.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 19, 2014)

That is a beautiful snake but I bet he didn't look so pretty while still alive.  Makes me appreciate my snake chaps even more.


----------



## Philbow (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice snake. They do look good on a bow.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 19, 2014)

Philbow said:


> Nice snake. They do look good on a bow.



Getting the bow ready now....


----------



## Philbow (Jul 19, 2014)

I detect a slight family resemblance there.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 19, 2014)

Philbow said:


> I detect a slight family resemblance there.



You must have missed my 3 sisters thread. 




This will make # 4 and one stave on the left is still to be made. Not sure who gets it yet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2014)

The last stave really needs to be a cottonmouth. That will make a nice set of pit viper cousins.


----------



## dh88 (Jul 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The last stave really needs to be a cottonmouth. That will make a nice set of pit viper cousins.



I was thinking the exact same thing.Which reminds me I have several cotton mouth skins in the freezer I need to get worked up..


----------



## JBranch (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks good Martin, good shot. Fine bow back. Don't know how deadly the new one will be, but it comes from a good family.


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 20, 2014)

I just have one question I see all of your bows are a twisted stick, I bet you could not hit the broad side of a barn with a straight stick!!! LOL, I love to read your stories and see all of the critter and pictures you take, keep up the good work we all enjoy watching. Between  you and RC there ain't a single critter safe in the woods anymore.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The last stave really needs to be a cottonmouth. That will make a nice set of pit viper cousins.



Yep, Nick is right!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 20, 2014)

This is a great thread! Knowing where Martin was at as it relates to archery just a few years ago makes it even more impressive for me. Awesome Martin!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 20, 2014)

Al33 said:


> This is a great thread! Knowing where Martin was at as it relates to archery just a few years ago makes it even more impressive for me. Awesome Martin!!!!



Al I will say most things in my life in the past when Ive decided I was gonna be serious about it I would give it my full attention from bass fishing to golf to archery to now the Traditional side. In 2008 I played w trad and went 100% in 2009. 2010 I had 3 kills(got my hands on Sweet Pea) and 2011 I got 8 kills w her including the NGa bear. 2012 I was persuaded into primitive/selfbows and made a Bold Prediction. In that process I learned the history of Archery, caught a vintage bug which I struggled w exceptions being a few fish and one deer w a 1977 Bear Kodiak magnum. 2013 I started pursuing the selfbows and got a little distracted w the weight loss(remember going at it 100%) 

August 2013 Copperhead was finished and we all know where that has lead me...

I will post the new bow when finished in this thread....

Onward w the Journey we go...


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If you can`t walk around it, step up on it and look close before you step down. Always.
> 
> That was one of the very first lessons I was taught when I started goin` along with my Grandaddy in the swamp.



That is what I was taught as well!! Funny thing is I look every single time I step over a log, but never has a snake been there. I will still always look!


----------

